# rear deck help



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

I have a friend who just got a 94 sentra, and we were going to replace his stock speakers in the rear deck. We undid all the little plastic things, and tried to slide out the deck, but the stupid brake light is in the way, and we couldn't get it out. Does the brake light come out without breaking it? I need some help with this as soon as possible.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

i had a 92 xe, you need to just slide it out, i "believe" if you pull it to the right (kneeling on backseat looking out rear glass) and then pull towards yourself it will slide out. Then it just has one plastic connector, then it comes off. I always got it off easy , its puttin on that always gave me trouble.


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

You did take out the back seat, right? Top and bottom? That could be the problem after the 3rd brake light.

Juan


----------

